# bhyvectl VM is not created



## martinrame (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi, I'm launching a Bhyve VM from a script:


```
bhyve \
    -c 2 \
    -m 4G \
    -H -w \
    -s 0,hostbridge \
    -s 3,ahci-hd,/dev/zvol/datos/vms/Windows7/os_disk \
    -s 5,virtio-net,tap1 \
    -s 30,xhci,tablet \
    -s 31,lpc \
    -l com1,stdio \
    -l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
    windows_7
```

Now I would like to restart or get info from it using `bhyvectl`, but I'm getting this:


```
bhyvectl --force-reset --vm=windows_7
VM:windows_7 is not created.
```

I there a way to let `bhyvectl` know this VM without risk of deletion?.


----------



## xtouqh (Oct 5, 2020)

From bhyve(8):

```
vmname      Alphanumeric name of the guest
```

May be it does not like the *_*?

Try checking how it reports itself in process list:

```
$ pgrep -lf bhyve
4411 bhyve: sirius
68319 bhyve: orion
```


----------



## martinrame (Oct 5, 2020)

No, I think the problem is because I didn't create it using `bhyvectl --create`, heres the result of `pgrep`


```
pgrep -lf bhyve 
91493 bhyve: windows_7
2312 bhyve: ioh-ubuntu16.04
```


----------



## xtouqh (Oct 5, 2020)

That looks good.  Probably stupid question, but are you running `bhyvectl` as root?


----------



## martinrame (Oct 5, 2020)

Hehe, no I wasn't, that was the issue. Thanks!


----------

